# Benrus 3061 help identifying



## nmalone1013 (Oct 6, 2016)

Just got my Benrus 3061 back from a movement overhaul and it runs like a dream! Can anyone help me pin point which model this 3061 is? Thanks for any info. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

